# Can Anyone Help With Info For This Vintage Piece?



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

This little gem recently emerged from my Dadâ€™s sock drawer â€" his response when I asked about it was â€œI donâ€™t even remember where I got it from, probably your Granddadsâ€

I remember years ago Dad mentioned this was Granddadâ€™s watch that he had during the war, but he doesnâ€™t remember that conversation.

The only identifying feature is the serial and the makers mark, but googling hasnâ€™t helped me any!


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

sparrow441 said:


> This little gem recently emerged from my Dadâ€™s sock drawer â€" his response when I asked about it was â€œI donâ€™t even remember where I got it from, probably your Granddadsâ€
> 
> I remember years ago Dad mentioned this was Granddadâ€™s watch that he had during the war, but he doesnâ€™t remember that conversation.
> 
> The only identifying feature is the serial and the makers mark, but googling hasnâ€™t helped me any!


Sorry I know nothing about the watch, but being silver cased it must be fairly decent i would have thought


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

wookie said:


> sparrow441 said:
> 
> 
> > This little gem recently emerged from my Dadâ€™s sock drawer â€" his response when I asked about it was â€œI donâ€™t even remember where I got it from, probably your Granddadsâ€
> ...


Thanks for the reply 

Only just noticed the hallmarks in the case when you mentioned it was silver :notworthy: they're rather worn - maybe a macro shot would put it up better...


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

sparrow441 said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > sparrow441 said:
> ...


I thought they might be hallmarks, it's the 0.800 that's the clincher I think that's a swiss silver purity mark, good luck in your info search


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It certainly looks about that time frame - for your Grandad and WW1 to WW2 period. Military? styled maybe, but I tell you what, don't let Mach see it - he'll be wanting it, looks a bit like an unsigned "Services" to me! :yes:

(I like it as well, give the case a polish with a Garrard's Silver Polish Cloth - that'll come up lovely! If you want to use it, wind it gently, the mainspring will be getting on a bit, and a service wouldn't go amiss either :to_become_senile: )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It is very nice but not a "Services" :no:

I`d still be happy to have it in my collection though B)


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for your replies!

Mach - It's not even mine sadly - I've even got a lovely space in my watchbox to keep it safe (at the moment its just chucked in the drawer - at the very least I'm going to wrap it in some cloth to prevent further damage!). How can you tell it's not services, out of interest?

Mel - yep, ww2 Burma, but the history of this watch appears to be lost in my Dad's noggin! I'll give it a careful polish. I wound it carefully, it's going well (so far not loosing any time  ) I'll see if I can convince the old man to part company with it, then I'd spend the cash getting it serviced - where would be a good place to send it for a service? The crystal either needs cleaning or replacing too :shocking:

Wookie - ahh - thanks for giving me a clue on the numbers.

Here's a much larger (sorry anyone on dial up!!!  ) photo - the hallmarks are almost gone.










there are also two other numbers inscribed:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Steve Burrage at Rytetime would be my choice if I were getting this serviced. :yes:

(and I knew Mach would like this even more than I do! :lol: )


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

mel said:


> (I like it as well, give the case a polish with a Garrard's Silver Polish Cloth - that'll come up lovely! If you want to use it, wind it gently, the mainspring will be getting on a bit, and a service wouldn't go amiss either :to_become_senile: )


Used a bit of Goddards long term silver polish and a very fine cloth, spent about 45mins very gently cleaning and it's a new watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sparrow441 said:


> Mach - It's not even mine sadly - I've even got a lovely space in my watchbox to keep it safe (at the moment its just chucked in the drawer - at the very least I'm going to wrap it in some cloth to prevent further damage!). How can you tell it's not services, out of interest?


Obviously I can`t be 100% sure but this is the only `trench` style I`ve come across from Services which as you can see is different to yours...

*"Services"** Competitor `Plain Dial`, German Made by Thiel Brothers Thuringia Germany, circa late 1920s/early 1930s*










& unlike your watch it used an un-jewelled pin-lever movement.












sparrow441 said:


> Used a bit of Goddards long term silver polish and a very fine cloth, spent about 45mins very gently cleaning and it's a new watch


Wow,I thought it lookked good beforehand but now it`s lovely :drool:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

plus plus - that's come up gorgeous! :man_in_love: :notworthy: :man_in_love:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Wow,I thought it lookked good beforehand but now it`s lovely :drool: :wub:





mel said:


> plus plus - that's come up gorgeous! :man_in_love: :notworthy: :man_in_love:


 :man_in_love: it's something alright! Any ideas as to what the crystal would be coming from that era (I'm guessing glass?)? It's on the original leather strap, which looks in good nick, would you recommend treating that in any way to preserve it?

If it was mine it'd be on it's way to rytetime by now! :sweatdrop:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

The cresent moon and crown is the Germam silver quality mark.

But it is most likely it was imported and retailed in Germany.

This is due to the other inpressed marks, though un-readerble they appear to be fitness marks from the country of origin, this would mean the German marks are for import.

Either way its got German connections.

Regards steve


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Very, very nice watch I am jealous, I'd butter the old feller up and get him to part with it with a promise of looking after it getting it serviced and passing it down the line when the day arrives, did I say it was a nice watch?

Here's my similar-ish Lanco c1915;










and wrist shot of same with it's 'new' strap, perhaps a trench watch thread would be useful?


----------

